# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کمک در مورد ثبت نام کنکور 94

## mohammad9reza

سلام به همگی 
من یه مشکلی دارم برای ثبت نام کنکور سراسری اینکه شناسنامه ام گمشده اما کپی شناسنامه دارم می خواستم بدونم مشکلی نداره با سریال شناسنامه قبلی ثبت نام کنم

برای صدور شناسنامه هم اقدام کردم اما هنوز جوابی نیومده اگه با همین سریال شناسنامه که از شناسنامه قبلی دارم ثبت نام کنم مشکلی برام پیش نمیاد؟؟؟
تو رو خدا هر کی اطلاعی داره کمک کنه خیلی نگرانم

----------


## hamed2357

لطفا سوال خود در مورد ثبت نام کنکور 94 را اینجا بپرسید و نظرات قبلی را نیز بخوانید
خیر مشکلی پیش نمیاد
وقتی شناسنامه جدیدتون بیاد تاریخش مشخصه و میگی بعد ثبت نام کنکور اومده.

----------


## mohammad9reza

خیلی ممنون داداش حامد این سوال بدجوری ذهنمو درگیر کرده بود الان میرم با خیال راحت ثبت نام کنم
بابت ایجاد تاپیک اضافه هم شرمنده اگه صلاح میدونید حذف کنید یا انتقال بدید

----------

